
The American Revolution Story Has a Hole the Size of Spain - geromek
http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2016/11/29/american-revolution-story-hole-size-spain/chronicles/who-we-were/
======
bluejekyll
Thank you for sharing this! I grew up in PA where we have a lot of monuments
and such to Lafayette, but I knew nothing of this Spanish involvement. Crazy.
The French blockade having been able to sail b/c of the support of Spain
wasn't even something I was aware of.

Awesome.

